# what is the best mass cycle



## hasan (Sep 4, 2011)

what r the best cycles for 14 weeks for bulking wat steroids to combine to get best results thanks


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## squigader (Sep 4, 2011)

Read the stickies, they're there for a reason.


----------



## prop01 (Sep 4, 2011)

I would say Test , Tren .. A bombs or D bol . Heavy lifting , good eating and rest .
I am not giving advice just an opinion .
As mentioned , more research .


----------



## alphabolic (Sep 4, 2011)

probably test, deca, anadrol/dbol if you dont wanna run a dozen compounds

but i'd prefer test/tren/dbol


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Sep 4, 2011)

test, deca, dbol, nothing beats it, will pack the  pounds on quick and steady

currently, 1g test 400mg deca and 60mg dbol day

experienced user here though, would not recommend these doseages to anyone.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 4, 2011)

are you new to steroids?    if so you only run testosterone for first cycle
read the first cycle sticky


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 4, 2011)

Depending on your level you may need alot of very little... What are your stats?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 4, 2011)

octopus milk and baby iguana hearts


----------



## pieguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Cambodian breast milk and muscletech products. Muscletech is scientifically proven to make u more jacked than aas.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 4, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Cambodian breast milk and muscletech products. Muscletech is scientifically proven to make u more jacked than aas.


 THIS^^^ i saw something about this in a thread if you buy every muscletech product on the market and use then all you will get solid gains of 15-20lbs  A MONTH! this is no joke poeple you wasting your money on AAS


----------



## james-27 (Sep 4, 2011)

Test/lifting heavy, eating like a mad man!


----------



## gearin up (Sep 4, 2011)

as said above the biggest sloppiest bloating mass builder is the test, deca, drol cycle


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Sep 4, 2011)

Test, deca, drol/dbol and 6k clean calories would put bulk on a broom.  As long as he trains and sleeps.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 4, 2011)

let me ask u what my co worker does hes 24 and a sold 400 hundred pounds of jellatin


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Sep 4, 2011)

After you train smoke weed and have a rotisserie chicken and some mashed sweet potatoes waiting.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 4, 2011)

EATSCHILDREN said:


> After you train smoke weed and have a rotisserie chicken and some mashed sweet potatoes waiting.


 This!^^^ im reppin u for ur comment but more for ur awesome fuckin name!


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Sep 4, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## hasan (Sep 5, 2011)

my stats wll 93 kg/ 20 years old /height 5 10.5 /18 inch neck  im trying to put size on but not fat wanna be like 100 kg  muscle


----------



## hasan (Sep 5, 2011)

trying to get tyson prime  body need to get my neck 19.5 inches just 1.5 more doing bridge floor work and neck harness maybe steroids will help i think im gonna do gen shi labs 500 mg deca 14 weeks 500mg susta mix 14 week and d bol 10 weeks 20 mg to 40 mg day and gen shi aridex all troughout 1 mg a day then after 14weeks do clomid and nolva  for a month  what u lot thing do i maybe need hcg injection for pct or not worth it ?thanks


----------



## hasan (Sep 5, 2011)

is susta mix good or shud it be test e or test c better


----------



## pieguy (Sep 5, 2011)

Neither, ur only 20. Come bk in 2 years


----------



## hasan (Sep 5, 2011)

there is no tomorrow lol


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 5, 2011)

testosterone, deca, DMZ. I'd say dbol but more mass is kepy with DMZ


----------



## leethal12 (Sep 10, 2012)

*cycle*



AnabolicAgent said:


> test, deca, dbol, nothing beats it, will pack the  pounds on quick and steady
> 
> currently, 1g test 400mg deca and 60mg dbol day
> 
> experienced user here though, would not recommend these doseages to anyone.



can you terll me wheres the best place to buy this cycle?


----------



## Ironman2001 (Sep 11, 2012)

^^^^^^nice^^^^^ can't wait for your 2nd post!


----------

